# Power company worker hit by car on Christmas; driver flees



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Power company worker hit by car on Christmas; driver flees



> 12/25/2007, 10:03 a.m. EST *The Associated Press*
> EFFORT, Pa. (AP)
> 
> — State police are investigating a Christmas morning hit-and-run crash that injured an electric company worker in Monroe County.
> ...



What is the matter with some people?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Celtic said:


> What is the matter with some people?


I ask myself the very same question, everyday!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Celtic said:


> What is the matter with some people?



I'm not even sure who was more at fault, - - aren't the roads generally for cars?? Maybe even drunken ones?? On or near holidays?? Especially at 3 in the morning?? 

Charge one with stupidity and the other for ignorance . . . :shifty:


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

Tom R said:


> I'm not even sure who was more at fault, - - aren't the roads generally for cars?? Maybe even drunken ones?? On or near holidays?? Especially at 3 in the morning??
> 
> Charge one with stupidity and the other for ignorance . . . :shifty:


Was there off street access to the limb in question? I don't know, do you? Many places the road is the only place to park for that kind of work, maybe it's better to wait til during the day when the traffic would be heavier? 

Maybe he should have known better than to give these people their power back soon, and instead left it til maybe the 29th?

Whether that was the right time and place or not, the motorist should have stopped to make sure the guy was ok, period.

Driving a car is a responsibility, hitting somebody is a serious thing.

I hate when people taking a car out can't be responsible. Liability is another matter, to be sorted out by the authorities. But at least d**n well stop


----------

